# A Handsome Pen for The Handsome One



## Sprung (Mar 3, 2015)

Finished this pen up last night. I made this pen for a trade with @El Guapo 

Pics don't do this pen justice - and while the blank has a lot of eyes to it, somehow very few of them ended up in the pic.

Thuya Burl
Triton Fountain Pen
CA finish

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 3, 2015)

That's a home-run, Matt! I can't wait to show it off at the office!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 3, 2015)

Great looking pen Matt and now I know why you like Thuya. The more of these tritons you show off the more I feel like I need one

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 3, 2015)

A beauty Matt ! And here I thought u made it for @Tclem

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you, gentlemen!

@Bean_counter - Michael, I really do like these Tritons. I've also made a couple Atrax kits now - the cousin to the Triton - and really like it too. I would say that the Triton and Atrax kits have become my favorite kits. I think the next time I order some Atrax kits, I'm going to get one in fountain pen to see how it is in that regard. And, yeah, Thuya has become my favorite wood. It's so nice to work with, smells good while working with it, and looks great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice looking pen Matt. You sure you don't want to just give @El Guapo a 12 pack of "Bic" ballpoints and send me that one. I will buy the bics and pay postgage. Haha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 3, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Great looking pen Matt and now I know why you like Thuya. The more of these tritons you show off the more I feel like I need one


Matt inspired me to pick up a few for myself. I have some gorgeous pen blanks that I picked up from @BarnickCustomCalls that I plan on using on a Triton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 3, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Very nice looking pen Matt. You sure you don't want to just give @El Guapo a 12 pack of "Bic" ballpoints and send me that one. I will buy the bics and pay postgage. Haha


Where is the NOT funny button?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 3, 2015)

Best looking fountain pen I think I've seen! For that matter, I haven't even seen a fountain pen in decades! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 4, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Where is the NOT funny button?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 4, 2015)

A well turned and finished great looking piece of timber.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 4, 2015)

Now I have to make me one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Now I have to make me one.



You won't regret it! I'll be making another pen just like this one within the next couple weeks. Of my favorite pens I've made, two of them are Triton fountain pens with Thuya Burl...


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 2, 2015)

Holy underwear, Matt! I finally got back in town and your pen was waiting in the mailbox for me... that is without a doubt, hands down, no question, the finest looking pen in my collection! I'm not sure how you managed to miss almost every single eye in the pic you took, because that pen is full of them! The Thuya is phenomenal, the turning is incredible, and the finish is perfect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2015)

You're welcome, my friend! I am honored and humbled by your statement that this is the finest looking pen in your collection!

Yeah, I'm not exactly known for taking good pics or staging them well, lol! If you can manage to get a better one, or at least one that shows all the eyes, please post it!


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 4, 2015)

Matts turning skills are not exactly matched by his photography skills! It would be a crime not to show off some pics that better demonstrate how beautiful the piece of thuya is and how great of a job Matt did on turning and finishing everything.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, Andrew! (I was just thinking about posting those pics, since I now had a few minutes to do so, but I see you beat me to it!)

I may be a bit biased, but that is one sharp looking pen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 4, 2015)

1000x better in person!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

